#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Атман и Бог совместимы с буддизмом?!

## Elf

Здравствуйте, При изучении литературы о буддизме возник вопрос. Неужеле буддизм не признает Атман и Бога. А что тогда учение говорит о том, что будет после физической смерти? Пока не нашел ответ на этот вопрос. Или все таки есть направления в буддизме которое признает, что есть Атман и Бог? С Уважением, Андрей.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Вот тут
http://koleso.netherweb.com/dhamma/l...#_Toc458183339
Валпола Рахула отвечает на ваш вопрос.

----------


## Elf

> Вот тут
> http://koleso.netherweb.com/dhamma/l...#_Toc458183339
> Валпола Рахула отвечает на ваш вопрос.


Спасибо, ещё возникли такие вопросы. Где прочитать про 1) ветвления и традиции буддизма, их отличия 2) про практику болезней ума, как преодолет болезни ума? Спасибо.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

1) Я не знаю работы, которая бы в полноте и объективно описывала все буддийские традиции. Может быть кто-то ещё с форума подскажет.
Мне нравится работа проф. Е.А. Торчинова "Философия буддизма Махаяны".

2) Увы, я не знаю, что такое практика болезней ума и их преодоление. 
Если вы имеете в виду психиатрические расстройства, то это лучше к специалистам, сейчас есть действительно хорошие лекарства.

----------


## Elf

> 1) Я не знаю работы, которая бы в полноте и объективно описывала все буддийские традиции. Может быть кто-то ещё с форума подскажет.
> Мне нравится работа проф. Е.А. Торчинова "Философия буддизма Махаяны".


Спасибо, обязательно найду книгу и почитаю



> 2) Увы, я не знаю, что такое практика болезней ума и их преодоление. 
> Если вы имеете в виду психиатрические расстройства, то это лучше к специалистам, сейчас есть действительно хорошие лекарства.


Наверно я неправильно выразился, попробую подругому может будет понятно, как дисциплинировать свой ум?  :Confused:

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

Если думать,что Христос-второй Будда,который вернул свою душу (Атман) в своё тело,тогда 
христианство вышло из буддизма,а не Ветхого завета.Тогда все религии надо переписать.

----------


## Алик

> Если думать,что Христос-второй Будда,который вернул свою душу (Атман) в своё тело,тогда 
> христианство вышло из буддизма,а не Ветхого завета.Тогда все религии надо переписать.


Сколько раз их уже переписывали, а что толку. Рассудку из сансары не вырваться.

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

Но если думать,что Христос вырвался и вернулся,чтобы сказать своим апостолам,а они его не поняли и остались иудеями..

----------


## Аурум

> Если думать,что Христос-второй Будда,который вернул свою душу (Атман) в своё тело,тогда 
> христианство вышло из буддизма,а не Ветхого завета.Тогда все религии надо переписать.





> Но если думать,что Христос вырвался и вернулся,чтобы сказать своим апостолам,а они его не поняли и остались иудеями..


А если думать, что Христос был киборг с планеты Нибиру?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.12.2014), Пема Ванчук (19.12.2014), Савелов Александр (20.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2014)

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

> А если думать, что Христос был киборг с планеты Нибиру?


А вы докажите?

----------


## Аурум

> А вы докажите?


Это очевидно, что тут доказывать. Если думать, что киборг с Нибиру, то точно киборг с Нибиру.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2014)

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Иисус_...B8.D0.B7.D0.BC

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если думать,что Христос-второй Будда,который вернул свою душу (Атман) в своё тело,тогда 
> христианство вышло из буддизма,а не Ветхого завета.Тогда все религии надо переписать.


Переписывайте!

----------

Бо (20.12.2014)

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

> Переписывайте!


Тогда почему буддизм отрицает Атман? Если бы не отрицал,то Христос был бы главным адвокатом буддизма.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Переписывайте, не тратьте жись на треп. Работа предстоит адовая. Но если надо, значит надо.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.12.2014), Геннадий Юрич (19.12.2014), Нико (19.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2014), Эделизи (22.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Тогда почему буддизм отрицает Атман? Если бы не отрицал,то Христос был бы главным адвокатом буддизма.


Буддизм не отрицает атман. Он его не-утверждает, чтобы не плодить сущности без необходимости.

----------

Джнянаваджра (27.12.2014), Дэнни (22.12.2014)

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

> Буддизм не отрицает атман. Он его не-утверждает, чтобы не плодить сущности без необходимости.


Не понял-какие сущности? Душа-это одно,а философия-другое,тем более-метемпсихоза.


> Например, великий учитель Чжаочжоу (778—897) писал: «До существования мира природа
> личности уже существует. После разрушения мира природа Личности остаётся нетронутой».


*Но Личность-это Атман.*

----------


## Фил

> Не понял-какие сущности? Душа-это одно,а философия-другое,тем более-метемпсихоза.*Но Личность-это Атман.*


Какие сущности? Атман.
Нет в буддизме утверждения "Атмана не существует". Есть "все явления безсамостны".

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (30.12.2014)

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

Но разум человека "самостен" и мы понимаем его как душу.

----------


## Фил

> Но разум человека "самостен" и мы понимаем его как душу.


Нет. У разума нет этого качества. Он постоянно меняется.

----------

Джнянаваджра (27.12.2014), Сергей Губарев (09.01.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2014), Эделизи (11.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> И нирвана это отнюдь не растворение сознания, а сознание это отнюдь не пять групп и я. 
> 
> Так что, никаких "поэтому" не следует


Здесь главное слово "отнюдь".

----------

Won Soeng (12.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо.
> А что такое Атман? 
> Это - Я.
> Я это Атман, а Атман - это Я.
> А почему "Атман", почему не "Кукуся" или "Дебаркадер".
> Санскрит рулит?


Ну уж нет, никаких санскритов. "Я" можно размягчить до прасангивского "просто я".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Хорошо.
> А что такое Атман? 
> Это - Я.
> Я это Атман, а Атман - это Я.


А почему слова разные? несходится!

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

Я-Человек.Моё сознание (или самосознание) есть моя душа,т.е.Атман.Но может ли быть 
Атман вне тела-это вопрос всех религий.Все другие вопросы-о боге и спасении вторичны.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Ну что Вы, в исламе такого вопроса нет.

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

Виноват,для меня вторичны.

----------


## Нико

> Я-Человек.Моё сознание (или самосознание) есть моя душа,т.е.Атман.Но может ли быть 
> Атман вне тела-это вопрос всех религий.Все другие вопросы-о боге и спасении вторичны.


А если не может быть атман вне тела, вы пойдёте и повеситесь, что ли?

----------


## Фил

> Я-Человек.Моё сознание (или самосознание) есть моя душа,т.е.Атман.Но может ли быть 
> Атман вне тела-это вопрос всех религий.Все другие вопросы-о боге и спасении вторичны.


Ваша душа есть Ваше сознание?
У Вас в 5 лет была другая душа или Вы до сих пор в книгах цените только картинки и не умеете решать квадратные уравнения?

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

Не вам говорить о развитии самосознания :Mad:

----------


## Фил

> Не вам говорить о развитии самосознания


Почему?
И если самосознание развивается - значит оно не вечно?
Оно меняется?

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

> Ваша душа есть Ваше сознание?
> У Вас в 5 лет была другая душа или Вы до сих пор в книгах цените только картинки и не умеете решать квадратные уравнения?


Вы свой вопрос не сознаёте.

----------


## Фил

> Вы свой вопрос не сознаёте.


Сознаю. Я же не говорю, что сознания - нет.
Вечного постоянного сознания нет.
И кстати, если бы оно было, то оно могло бы осознать только то на чем его заклинило в вечности. И ничего нового.

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

http://www.torchinov.com/торчиновски...ии-школ/

----------

Фил (12.01.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сознаю. Я же не говорю, что сознания - нет.
> Вечного постоянного сознания нет.
> И кстати, если бы оно было, то оно могло бы осознать только то на чем его заклинило в вечности. И ничего нового.


Это в принципе тема, которую затрагивать нет ни пользы, ни выгоды. Есть вечное постоянное сознание или нет его - это только игра плохо определенных слов. Какая разница?
За словами все равно нужно найти то, что ими обозначается.

Есть ли вечная постоянная влажность? Или вечная постоянная упругость?
Сознание это не обязательно функция чего-то. Сознание это в том числе универсальная характеристика.

----------


## Юй Кан

Повторю в который раз: душа это то, что болит/страдает, когда здорово всё тело.
Если перейти на будд. терминологию, то получим ум.
Что касается изменчивости и постоянства, то можно вспомнить о _природе будды_: сияющей, неизменной/постоянной, но сокрытой толстым слоем омрачений.
При этом _ум_, "раскрывающийся" при достижении окончательного совершенного просветления (устраняющего все умственные страдания), называют иногда _умом будды_.
Т.о., если вернуться вновь к христианской терминологии, после правильного просветления получаем чистую, неизменную, нестрадающую душу.

----------

Сергей Хос (13.01.2015)

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

> после правильного просветления получаем чистую, неизменную, нестрадающую душу.


Как верно!

----------


## Нико

> Как верно!


Аллилуйя!

----------

Фил (12.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

Вот Михаилу такой буддизм (читтаматра) и подойдет. 
Я не могу понять, что это.

----------


## Фил

> http://www.torchinov.com/торчиновски...ии-школ/


Хорошая статья.
Одно но, йогачара очень специфический буддизм. Наподобие "христиан атеистов" (есть и такая конфессия!)

Гораздо убедительнее диада "Пирронизм - Мадхьямака-прасангика".

Ну что ж! Вы нашли все что искали.

----------


## Фил

> Аллилуйя!


На самом деле, это тоже неплохо.
Все равно время все поставит на свои места.
Впереди еще тысячи миллионов кальп.

----------

Нико (12.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сознаю. Я же не говорю, что сознания - нет.


почему "сознание", а не "кукуся"?
а может дебаркадер?

----------

Фил (12.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> почему "сознание", а не "кукуся"?
> а может дебаркадер?


На палубу вышел, а сознанья палубы - нет

----------

Won Soeng (12.01.2015), Нико (12.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На палубу вышел, а сознанья палубы - нет


Ты, вахты не кончив, не смеешь бросать,
Механик тобой недоволен.
Ты к доктору должен пойти и сказать,
Лекарство он даст, если болен!

----------

Aion (13.01.2015), Нико (12.01.2015), Фил (12.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

Механик пришёл: «Под арест подлеца,
Задам я ему притворяться».
И, ткнувши ногою в бок мертвеца,
Велел он ему подниматься.

– Не смейтесь вы! – с  ужасом доктор вскричал, –
Он мёртвый, совсем остывает.
Смущённый механик тогда пробурчал:
«А чёрт его душу там знает».

Я думал, он мне бессовестно врёт,
Он не был похож на больного
Ах, если б я знал, что он в рейсе умрёт,
То нанял в порту бы другого...

К нему подбежали с холодной водой,
Стараясь привесть его в чувства,
Но доктор сказал, покачав головой:
– Бессильно здесь наше искусство...

Всю ночь в лазарете покойник лежал,
В матросскую форму одетый,
В руках восковую свечу он держал,
Воск таял жарою нагретый.

Проститься с товарищем утром пришли
Матросы, друзья кочегара,
Последний подарок ему принесли –
Колосник обгорелый и ржавый.

К ногам привязали ему колосник,
И койкою труп обернули,
Пришёл корабельный священник-старик,
И слёзы у многих сверкнули.

Был тих, неподвижен, в тот миг океан,
Как зеркало воды блестели.
Явилось начальство, пришёл капитан,
И «Вечную память» пропели.

Доску приподняли дрожащей рукой,
И в саване тело скользнуло,
В пучине глубокой, безвестной, морской
Навеки, плеснув, утонуло.

----------

Нико (12.01.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот Михаилу такой буддизм (читтаматра) и подойдет. 
> Я не могу понять, что это.


Да не о Читтаматре же речь (хотя хорошо, если выучили это слово : ), а вообще о буддизме (не только махаянском, кстати) и о, вроде бы, разных по форме, но очень близких по сути терминах.
А вообще, если не понимаешь, надобно спрашивать, а не сыпать измышленными на коленке суровыми : ) концептами, типа:




> А вот душа (атман) - не факт.
> Он Вам нужен для какого то упрощения ссылки, но надо понимать, что это определение - пусто!


Человек разбирается, а Вы ему -- что, сваливаясь в итоге во всякую флудовую пургу уже даже без демонстрации эрудиции? %)

----------

Нико (13.01.2015)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Для меня душа-я сам,значит факт.


вот как раз эту иллюзию и нужно в себе задушить  :Cool: 

а кто много теоретизирует без смысла тот себе сильно ухудшает камму, родится потом попугаем...   :EEK!: 

бдите!!

 :EEK!:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Хорошая статья.
> Одно но, йогачара очень специфический буддизм. Наподобие "христиан атеистов" (есть и такая конфессия!)
> 
> Гораздо убедительнее диада "Пирронизм - Мадхьямака-прасангика".
> 
> Ну что ж! Вы нашли все что искали.


Нееет! Надо выяснить,



> Но может ли быть 
> Атман вне тела-это вопрос всех религий.

----------

Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Человек разбирается, а Вы ему -- что, сваливаясь в итоге во всякую флудовую пургу уже даже без демонстрации эрудиции? %)


Эх.... было б чего демонстрировать...
Ну вот и объясните тогда, чем алая-виджняна отличается от брахмана/атмана. По моему принципиально ничем, и тем кто без атмана не может - очень подойдет.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.01.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Эх.... было б чего демонстрировать...
> Ну вот и объясните тогда, чем алая-виджняна отличается от брахмана/атмана. По моему принципиально ничем, и тем кто без атмана не может - очень подойдет.


Очень трудно, полагаю, объяснить что-либо собеседнику, склонному превращать любое даже не объяснение, а понятие в трёп, типа:




> Хорошо.
> А что такое Атман? 
> Это - Я.
> Я это Атман, а Атман - это Я.
> А почему "Атман", почему не "Кукуся" или "Дебаркадер".
> Санскрит рулит?


Обессмысливание и симулякризация с весёлой беспонятностью в итоге...

Вот и с Алаей. Хотелось бы мну знать, какой ментальный вольт надобно проделать, чтобы вдруг уравнять Брахман/Атман с Алаей, зная хотя бы где-то в фоне (недавно ведь вскользь обсуждали, при Вашем участии, что такое Алая в контексте работы с умом), что первое понятие -- субстанциональное, а второе -- инструментальное.

----------

Aion (13.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Очень трудно, полагаю, объяснить что-либо собеседнику, склонному превращать любое даже не объяснение, а понятие в трёп, типа:
> Обессмысливание и симулякризация с весёлой беспонятностью в итоге...


При доведении до абсурда мне понимать гораздо проще.
Поэтому и объясняю также.




> Вот и с Алаей. Хотелось бы мну знать, какой ментальный вольт надобно проделать, чтобы вдруг уравнять Брахман/Атман с Алаей, зная хотя бы где-то в фоне (недавно ведь вскользь обсуждали, при Вашем участии, что такое Алая в контексте работы с умом), что первое понятие -- субстанциональное, а второе -- инструментальное.


Я вот как раз не очень это различие понимаю.
Что значит "инструментальное"?
Есть мнение, что при неправильном объяснении жентонг превращается в этернализм, а рангтонг в нигилизм.
С рангтонгом проблем нет, но по всей видимости я не слышал еще ни одного правильного объяснения жентога.

Тем более человек, который в традиции дзогчен написал ведь:



> В дзогчен есть учение об атмане, брахмане и их единстве, и никаким словоблудием это не замаскировать.


или он не прав?

----------


## Aion

> Ну вот и объясните тогда, чем алая-виджняна отличается от брахмана/атмана.


Дык:




> В «Абхидарма-сутре» сказано: 
> _
> Хранящее все семена всех явлений 
> Сознание – это основа – всего, 
> Поэтому-то об этом сознании-основе 
> Я рассказываю истинным практикующим._
> 
> Краткое объяснение его характеристик дает Ачарья Васубандху в тексте «Полное разъяснение в тридцати строфах»:
> 
> ...


 :Smilie:

----------

Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Очень трудно, полагаю, объяснить что-либо собеседнику, склонному превращать любое даже не объяснение, а понятие в трёп, типа:


 и в таком случае, лично Вы можете объяснить, что такое Атман?

----------


## Фил

> Дык:


 А Вы можете своими словами объяснить?

----------


## Aion

> А Вы можете своими словами объяснить?


Если сам Будда этого не делал, см. выше, зачем тратить время впустую?  :Smilie: 
P.S. Тем более, что к Юнгу Вы неравнодушны.

----------

Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Если сам Будда этого не делал, см. выше, зачем тратить время впустую?


Зачем тогда Васубандху цитату привели?

----------


## Aion

> Зачем тогда Васубандху цитату привели?


Затем:


> Однако Будда не давал учений о сознании-основе последователям Малой Колесницы из опасения, что те могли бы его представить тождественным по смыслу [понятию] «Самости» не-буддистов.


Но это не я Васубандху (и не только) процитировал...  :Cool:

----------


## Фил

> Затем:


А я не последователь Малой Колесницы, можно не опасаться.

----------


## Aion

> А я не последователь Малой Колесницы, можно не опасаться.


Напомните, плиз, Тхеравада к Махаяне относится или к Ваджраяне?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

> Напомните, плиз, Тхеравада к Махаяне относится или к Ваджраяне?


Тхеравада для меня была началом. Теперь я дошел до Мадхъямаки-прасангики и не понимаю, что можно придумать еще.

----------


## Aion

> Тхеравада для меня была началом. Теперь я дошел до Мадхъямаки-прасангики и не понимаю, что можно придумать еще.


А зачем что-то придумывать? Жентонг погуглите.  :Cool:

----------


## Фил

> А зачем что-то придумывать? Жентонг погуглите.


Вот он то мне и непонятен и кажется избыточным.

----------


## Aion

> Вот он то мне и непонятен и кажется избыточным.


Ну, раз кажется, значит на то причины и условия есть. Или оне пусты таки?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Жентонг + Карлъюнг.

----------


## Aion

> Жентонг + Карлъюнг.

----------


## Фил

> Ну, раз кажется, значит на то причины и условия есть. Или оне пусты таки?


Понятненько...
КинА опять не будет  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> КинА опять не будет


Как не будет? а форум - чем не кино?

----------


## Фил

> Как не будет? а форум - чем не кино?


Потому что один человек только сказал прямо, что в дзогчен есть учение об атмане, брахмане и их единстве,
А остальные говорят, что это не так.
А почему не так - не объясняют  :Frown:

----------

Vidyadhara (13.01.2015), Сергей Хос (13.01.2015)

----------


## Айвар

> Понятненько...
> КинА опять не будет


КинА это когда разными сущностями интересуются. Если, как говорится одной сущностью интересуешься 11 секунд, то наступает полное КинА. 
Ну а как будист со стажем буддисту со стажем, МогУ автоитетно заявить, что в буддизме главной сущностью является ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЕ ПОЗНАВАТЕЛЬНЫХ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЕЙ В ОПЫТЕ, этакое бессрашие если пожелаете.

----------

Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сознание это в том числе универсальная характеристика.


Характеристика чего?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сознаю. Я же не говорю, что сознания - нет.
> Вечного постоянного сознания нет.
> И кстати, если бы оно было, то оно могло бы осознать только то на чем его заклинило в вечности. И ничего нового.


Но хотя бы на протяжении того времени, в течение которого вы помните вопрос и готовите на него ответ - в этот период есть в вашем сознании хоть что-то постоянное?

----------


## Фил

> Но хотя бы на протяжении того времени, в течение которого вы помните вопрос и готовите на него ответ - в этот период есть в вашем сознании хоть что-то постоянное?


Кто его знает.... необязательно  :Smilie: 
У меня нет в этом уверенности.

----------


## Aion

> Понятненько...
> КинА опять не будет


Будет. По заявкам прасангиков: 




 :Cool:

----------

Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему?
> И если самосознание развивается - значит оно не вечно?
> Оно меняется?


Самосознание не развивается, оно постоянное и вечное )))
Когда говорят о его "развитии", речь идет лишь об устранении затемняющих его факторов, в определенном смысле "внешних" относительно самосознания.
Отсюда многочисленные, используемые в буддизме, метафоры об "очищении поверхности зеркала".

----------

Aion (13.01.2015), Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кто его знает.... необязательно 
> У меня нет в этом уверенности.


Судя по тому, что вы говорите в целом осмысленные (хотя, как и все мы, не всегда правильные) вещи, непрерывность все же есть.
Иначе был бы бессмысленный набор звуков, сплошная "кукуся". А это не так.

----------

Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Айвар

> Айвар, у Вьясы слишком много возложено на сущности. Они и сами по себе различны и само собой даны обособленными. И процесс обезличивания вдруг появляется.
> 
> Однако же, возникновение цепляния не требует всего этого, а продуктом являются все бесчисленные существа и их рождения-смерти.
> 
> И нирвана это отнюдь не растворение сознания, а сознание это отнюдь не пять групп и я. 
> 
> Так что, никаких "поэтому" не следует.


У Вьясы одна единственная сущность, которая лишена наполнения, содержания, - не субстанциональна это Пуруша. Это экран КинА. Обособлено сущности не даны, потому что если вы умеете обособлять, то вы умеете концентрироваться, а из этой точки рукой подать до просветления, очищения сознания и освобождения его в опыте.
Буддийские истолкователи придали этой сущности Пуруши статус пустоты. Не вопрос, если для кого-то легче представлять одну единственную сущность как пустоту, а все остальные вынимать из рукава, как это делает умелый фокусник.

Но от сущностей никуда не уйти и не спрятаться, впрочем как и от опыта и его условий. 

Проясним для читателей, на примере, что такое сущность. Сущностью огня является все то, что мы связываем с огнем: способность гореть, поглощать топливо, давать свет и тепло и пр. 

Обсуждать иные качества пока преждевременно. Первостепенная задача буддиста это установление сущности, потому что буддист мало чем отличается от любознательного человека или философа. Когда сущности установлены, а установлены они путем установления их в повседневном опыте, как выбор тех или иных приоритетов, только тогда и начинается буддийский путь. Только тогда все легко и просто. А до этого - вритти читта без нирудхи.

Вы говорите о цеплянии как о причине и сущности, в этом видится большая проблема для дальнейшего продвижения по буддийскому пути. Это как раз то, на что указывал Вьяса в своих аргументах.

----------

Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Самосознание не развивается, оно постоянное и вечное )))
> Когда говорят о его "развитии", речь идет лишь об устранении затемняющих его факторов, в определенном смысле "внешних" относительно самосознания.
> Отсюда многочисленные, используемые в буддизме, метафоры об "очищении поверхности зеркала".


Мне это напоминает йоговские метафоры об очищении загрязненной воды, сквозь которую пуруша воспринимает.
Чем это не тоже самое?
Там - вода, тут - зеркало?

----------


## Фил

> Буддийские истолкователи придали этой сущности Пуруши статус пустоты.


Ну это какое это уж очень смелое предположение.
Так до чего угодно договорится можно.

----------


## Фил

> Судя по тому, что вы говорите в целом осмысленные (хотя, как и все мы, не всегда правильные) вещи, непрерывность все же есть.
> Иначе был бы бессмысленный набор звуков, сплошная "кукуся". А это не так.


Я понимаю, что Вы хотите сказать, на протяжении уже достаточно долгого времени.
Вроде бы это конечно понятно, но скорее из житейского опыта.
Что-то мне мешает эту концепцию принять.
С Нагарджуной почему-то никаких проблем, как будто мы с ним знакомы были.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С Нагарджуной почему-то никаких проблем, как будто мы с ним знакомы были.


С Чандракирти у вас было такое же ощущение, пока я не привел вам из него цитату про "истинную сущность" (не будь которой, усилия бодхисаттв не имели бы смысла, помните?)
 с Нагарджуной то же самое может случиться, его наследие очень многообразно.

----------

Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> С Чандракирти у вас было такое же ощущение, пока я не привел вам из него цитату про "истинную сущность" (не будь которой, усилия бодхисаттв не имели бы смысла, помните?)
>  с Нагарджуной то же самое может случиться, его наследие очень многообразно.


Да все может случится, конечно, не исключено.
Если что-то непонятно, то цитаты сами по себе могут и не дать понимания.
Я не готов ту цитату Чандракирти комментировать.
Если буддизм измерять цитатами то можно в тхеравада.ру превратиться.
Меня всегда немного умиляла эта мантра "А где цитата из Канона? А где цитата из Канона?"

Возможно Вы либо неправильно, либо не теми словами объясняете, но это не Ваша проблема.
Будем искать  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (13.01.2015)

----------


## Айвар

> Ну это какое это уж очень смелое предположение.
> Так до чего угодно договорится можно.


А вам не нравится слово истолкователи или абсолютный статус Пустоты? Не верите, читайте  тут.

Это вообще удобный приемчик (у Нагарджуны) спорить с мнимыми тиртихами. Но если это отзвук реальных баталий, то хотелось бы услышать от истинных буддистов опровержения аргументов Вьясы. Слабо?

----------

Нико (13.01.2015), Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А вам не нравится слово истолкователи или абсолютный статус Пустоты? Не верите, читайте  тут.


Да только что прочитал  :Smilie: 
Буду всю книгу читать!
Спасибо за ссылку.

----------

Айвар (13.01.2015)

----------


## Айвар

Если кому понятней иначе, то сказанное о сущностях = сказано о дхармах.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Если буддизм измерять цитатами то можно в тхеравада.ру превратиться.


а что не так с Тхеравадой-ру? Нормальный сайт и форум там тоже обычный, болезненной зависимости от цитат не наблюдал  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Сергей Ч (18.01.2015), Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Потому что один человек только сказал прямо, что в дзогчен есть учение об атмане, брахмане и их единстве,
> А остальные говорят, что это не так.
> А почему не так - не объясняют


Ну этот "один человек" не с потолка это взял, а привел цитату подтверждающую сказанное. Конечно, я бы мог еще с десяток подобных цитат накидать, но я не собираюсь никого ни в чем убеждать. Это информация к размышлению. Надо заметить, что это не только к дзогчену относиться, но и к уровню непостепенной сутры. Например, в дзэн можно услышать часто нечто подобное. См. эту тему. Тоже самое касается и других уровней буддийской тантры. Дело в том, что буддизм так долго отрицал атмана с брахманом, что даже когда они там появились было сразу даже неудобно это признавать. Ну это продолжается и по сей день в какой-то мере. Мне кажется, что подобный подход только вредит учению.  Я разумеется не призываю использовать индуистскую терминологию, но и закрывать глаза на очевидные вещи не считаю возможным.

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.01.2015), Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну этот "один человек" не с потолка это взял, а привел цитату подтверждающую сказанное. Конечно, я бы мог еще с десяток подобных цитат накидать, но я не собираюсь никого ни в чем убеждать. Это информация к размышлению. Надо заметить, что это не только к дзогчену относиться, но и к уровню непостепенной сутры. Например, в дзэн можно услышать часто нечто подобное. См. эту тему. Тоже самое касается и других уровней буддийской тантры. Дело в том, что буддизм так долго отрицал атмана с брахманом, что даже когда они там появились было сразу даже неудобно это признавать. Ну это продолжается и по сей день в какой-то мере. Мне кажется, что подобный подход только вредит учению.  Я разумеется не призываю использовать индуистскую терминологию, но и закрывать глаза на очевидные вещи не считаю возможным.


Вы ссылку хорошую, качественную привели.... Буддизм "так долго отрицал атмана с брахманом", а когда они неминуемо "там появились", "было сразу же неудобно это признавать". А не сразу, со временем, как бы удобно. Монахини там заезжие и пр. )))) 

И почему это в "непостепенности" обязательно должны участовать атманы с брахманами? По-другому никак не, низя?

----------

Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> а что не так с Тхеравадой-ру? Нормальный сайт и форум там тоже обычный, болезненной зависимости от цитат не наблюдал


Значит там все изменилось к лучшему!  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (13.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> И почему это в "непостепенности" обязательно должны участовать атманы с брахманами? По-другому никак не, низя?


 Наверное со временем поймем.

----------


## Нико

> Наверное со временем поймем.


У нас мало времени!!! Не молиться же атману с брахманом в момент умирания? Я,по крайней мере, на это не согласна!

----------

Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Вы ссылку хорошую, качественную привели....


Если для вас Намкай Норбу не авторитет, то тут ничего не поделаешь ) Но смею вас заверить, он прекрасно разбирается в учении которое передает. 



> Буддизм "так долго отрицал атмана с брахманом", а когда они неминуемо "там появились", "было сразу же неудобно это признавать". А не сразу, со временем, как бы удобно. Монахини там заезжие и пр. ))))


Вы зря ерничаете, я ведь могу привести цитаты людей к которым восходят и гелупинские линии тоже и тогда мало не покажется)) Но не буду  :Smilie: 



> И почему это в "непостепенности" обязательно должны участовать атманы с брахманами? По-другому никак не, низя?


Тантра она вся основана на тождестве микро- и макрокосма. Если эту часть учения оттуда выбросить, то она выродиться в деревенскую магию и примитивный шаманизм с неясными последствиями для таких "практикующих".

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если для вас Намкай Норбу не авторитет, то тут ничего не поделаешь ) Но смею вас заверить, он прекрасно разбирается в учении которое передает.


Намкай Норбу авторитет, хоть и не мой учитель. Но вы же привели ссылку на заезжую монахиню, или у меня в голове полный сумбур?



> Вы зря ерничаете, я ведь могу привести цитаты людей к которым восходят и гелупинские линии тоже и тогда мало не покажется)) Но не буду


А почему не привести? В любом случае полезно будет.



> Тантра она вся основана на тождестве микро- и макрокосма. Если эту часть учения оттуда выбросить, то она выродиться в деревенскую магию и примитивный шаманизм с неясными последствиями для таких "практикующих".


[/QUOTE]

Я как-то по-другому про тантру до сих пор мыслила. Что такое "тождество микро- и макрокосма"? И зачем тут атман?

----------

Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> У нас мало времени!!! Не молиться же атману с брахманом в момент умирания? Я,по крайней мере, на это не согласна!


А куда ты денешься, пудгала примерит к себе "ничего", офигеет от страха, и тут либо расслабится (молится Атману), либо - "гурить"- тоесть по любому молится Брахману. (чего-бы умное ты не говорил на эту тему прежде..)))

----------


## Нико

> А куда ты денешься, пудгала примерит к себе "ничего", офигеет от страха, и тут либо расслабится (молится Атману), либо - "гурить"- тоесть по любому молится Брахману. (чего-бы умное ты не говорил на эту тему прежде..)))


Я надеюсь, со мной такого не случится. Гуру, кстати, не брахман, было бы глупо считать его брахманом.

----------


## Дубинин

> ... Гуру, кстати, не брахман, было бы глупо считать его брахманом.


Так я и говорил- сейчас можешь считать как угодно, но когда в кризисе- обратишься к внешнему: самому- самому, так это он родимый- Брахман и есть..))

----------


## Нико

> Так я и говорил- сейчас можешь считать как угодно, но когда в кризисе- обратишься к внешнему: самому- самому, так это он родимый- Брахман и есть..))


Откуда тебе знать, к какому именно я обращусь?)

----------


## Дубинин

> Откуда тебе знать, к какому именно я обращусь?)


Неважно к какому, главное что он в момент обращения- *не ты* (ну и самый- самый) т.е. все признаки его родимого..))

----------

Нико (13.01.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Характеристика чего?


Сергей, универсальная характеристика это своего рода неконструированная дхарма  :Smilie:  Она не принадлежит чему-то, но лишь определяет что-то, различает что-то в отношении этой характеристики. Сознательное от несознательного. 

Универсальные характеристики - это такой способ развернуть взгляд от иерархии данности объектов, обладающих характеристиками (и в этом смысле можно спросить: характериситика чего), к процессу, порождающему иерархичность объектов. То есть сначала - характеристики (как данность), а далее - тот калейдоскоп явлений, который этими характеристиками образуется.

Классические примеры - четыре стихии, праны, ветры, ну и конечно же фундаментальные взаимодействия в теории поля.

----------

Сергей Хос (13.01.2015), Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Классические примеры - четыре стихии, праны, ветры, ну и конечно же фундаментальные взаимодействия в теории поля.


То есть, речь об архетипах (в данном случае это кватерность)?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Она не принадлежит чему-то, но лишь определяет что-то, различает что-то в отношении этой характеристики.


нифига не понял, но все равно спасибо ))))

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

> Хорошая статья.Одно но, йогачара очень специфический буддизм. Наподобие "христиан атеистов" (есть и такая 
> конфессия!)Гораздо убедительнее диада "Пирронизм - Мадхьямака-прасангика".Ну что ж! Вы нашли все что искали.


В статье как бы две части-и я делал упор на первую,где автор пишет о буддизме времён Платона и сравнивает их.

----------

Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Когда решите, что в буддизме есть Бог, кундалини и каббала -позовите.

----------

Vidyadhara (15.01.2015), Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> В статье как бы две части-и я делал упор на первую,где автор пишет о буддизме времён Платона и сравнивает их.


Михаил Владимирович, добейте уже этих нигилистов и создадим секту неоплатоников.

----------

Vidyadhara (15.01.2015), Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> нифига не понял, но все равно спасибо ))))


Это вопрос базиса, опоры. К чему уму привычно все сводить. Есть даже классическое разделение способов анализа мироустройства. По Аристотелю - объектно, либо по Геродоту - процессно.

----------

Сергей Хос (13.01.2015), Фил (13.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Михаил Владимирович, добейте уже этих нигилистов и создадим секту неоплатоников.


Добить не получится. Так, потрепать чуть-чуть  :Smilie:

----------

Геннадий Юрич (13.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Это вопрос базиса, опоры. К чему уму привычно все сводить. Есть даже классическое разделение способов анализа мироустройства. По Аристотелю - объектно, либо по Геродоту - процессно.


Потому Геродота все и достали - никто не понимал!

----------

Нико (13.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть даже классическое разделение способов анализа мироустройства. По Аристотелю - объектно, либо по Геродоту - процессно.


Все же в реальности наверное Аристотель танцует с Геродотом.
Или, возможно, Аристотель танцует под дудку Геродота. )))

Потому что процессы обычно происходят с объектами - это связанные категории )))

----------

Нико (13.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

Объекты на самом деле тоже процессы. Только медленные.

----------

Сергей Хос (13.01.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Объекты на самом деле тоже процессы. Только медленные.


На самом деле объекты - проекции ума.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Алик

Интересно, а ум - проекция чего ?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Объекты на самом деле тоже процессы. Только медленные.


Ну а если процессы ускорять и ускорять, ведь процессы, чай, ещё во что-то превратятся?  :Wink:

----------


## Aion

> Интересно, а ум - проекция чего ?


Безумия, конечно же.

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объекты на самом деле тоже процессы. Только медленные.


Значит, все же Гирадот - рулез, а Арестотиль - ацтой? ))))

----------

Фил (14.01.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Намкай Норбу авторитет, хоть и не мой учитель. Но вы же привели ссылку на заезжую монахиню, или у меня в голове полный сумбур?


В соседней теме привел его цитату только не указал источник. Май бэд. Это из книги "Кристалл и Путь Света". 



> А почему не привести? В любом случае полезно будет.


...



> Я как-то по-другому про тантру до сих пор мыслила. Что такое "тождество микро- и макрокосма"? И зачем тут атман?


Нико, я же не буду вам тут азы рассказывать. О символизме мандалы, о том как связаны чакры в теле с внешними питхами и вселенной и т.д. Изучайте матчасть самостоятельно, благо сейчас литературы - море, и у вас нет проблем с языками.

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.01.2015), Нико (15.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В соседней теме привел его цитату только не указал источник. Май бэд. Это из книги "Кристалл и Путь Света".


А, понятно теперь. Ну, я там атмана с брахманом не увидела, увидела только дзогченовский "позитивизм" в плане шентонга.

----------

Vidyadhara (15.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Значит, все же Гирадот - рулез, а Арестотиль - ацтой? ))))


Гераклита, а не Геродота!
Но все все поняли правильно!

Гираклит рулеззз.
Но Геродот тоже ничено  :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А, понятно теперь. Ну, я там атмана с брахманом не увидела, увидела только дзогченовский "позитивизм" в плане шентонга.


А вы вот с адвайта-ведантой или Трикой ознакомтесь - для пущей занятности)

----------

Vidyadhara (16.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А вы вот с адвайта-ведантой или Трикой ознакомтесь - для пущей занятности)


А зачем?

----------


## Дубинин

> А зачем?


Да вот- в двух словах..))

----------

Юй Кан (15.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да вот- в двух словах..))


Довольно примитивненько.

----------


## Дубинин

> Довольно примитивненько.


Ну тут постили ранее то-ли Вантус, то-ли ещё кто, и адвайту и другие интересности- мне понравилось.. Ну раз "зачем"- думал мультом угодить- звеняйте)))

----------


## Нико

> Ну тут постили ранее то-ли Вантус, то-ли ещё кто, и адвайту и другие интересности- мне понравилось.. Ну раз "зачем"- думал мультом угодить- звеняйте)))


Не, раз сам Вантус запостил, это должно что-то значить!!!

----------

Фил (15.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Однако Будда не давал учений о сознании-основе последователям Малой Колесницы из опасения, что те могли бы его представить тождественным по смыслу [понятию] «Самости» не-буддистов.


Это типичный махаянский "аргумент", в защиту аутентичности поздних концепций, приписываемых Будде.. Также как и история с сокрытием махаянских сутр до поры до времени, призванная разрешить вопрос их происхождния.
По этому поводу хорошо сказал Е.А. Торчинов:

"Cогласно Махаяне, каждое живое существо наделено природой будды (то есть является буддой потенциально), которую оно может реализовать через достижение пробуждения (бодхи) и таким образом стать буддой, и тут вполне естественно предположить, что авторами канонических текстов Махаяны были йогины, достигшие переживания реализации этой природы и ставшие по своему (!) самоощущению (!) пробужденными (просветленными) существами, то есть буддами. И потому ничто не мешало им рассматривать собственную личность и личность Шакьямуни как тождественные, а следовательно, они могли на полном основании писать сутры от имени Будды."

Другими словами,  Будда не скрывал от своих последователей учений о "сознании-основе", это сами учения на тот момент еще не созрели.))

"...Ананда, чего Сангха ждет от меня? Я учил Дхамме (Истине), не делая различий 
между тайным и открытым учением. В отношении Истины у Татхагаты нет ничего подобного сжатому кулаку учителя (ачария-муттхи)..."

Будда отвергал все эзотерические, тайные учения: "О ученики, троим принадлежит таинственность, а не откровенность женщинам... мудрости жрецов... ложному учению".

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тхеравада для меня была началом. Теперь я дошел до Мадхъямаки-прасангики и не понимаю, что можно придумать еще.


Думаю, что для скептика даже прасангика не предел.)) 

"Меня пугает, что в буддийской среде по-настоящему глубокое учение оказалось заброшенным как примитивный буддизм: «Ну, это для совсем детей, для начинающих. Продвинутые курсы — это…». Люди погружаются в сложные теории и идеи, забывая о самом глубоком учении.

Четыре Благородные Истины являются темой рефлексии на всю жизнь. Это не то, что за один ретрит вы поймете Четыре Благородные Истины, три аспекта и двенадцать прозрений, станете арахантом и затем перейдете к чему-то более продвинутому. Четыре Благородные Истины не настолько просты. Они требуют к себе непрерывного внимания и усердия, и предоставляют предмет для исследования протяжением в жизнь." (Аджан Сумедхо)

----------

Фил (19.01.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Немного откровенности, почти интимного характера. На мой взгляд традиции дзен и тхеравады близки очень и очень совместимы. Внимание и усердие - эти два могут стать основой для всего восьмеричного пути. Сложные философские концепции чужды и дзен и тхераваде. Я не удивлюсь взаимным пострижениям и благодаря этому определенному взаимному признанию, хотя, конечно же, это не будет ортодоксально приемлемо. Но я испытываю чрезвычайно глубокое уважение и почтение к последователям и учителям Тхеравады и к суттам палийского канона. Это почтение основано на желании глубоко знакомиться и исследовать эту традицию. Тибетские же традиции и дальневосточные традиции помимо дзен мое почтение и уважение вызывает в более пассивной форме - без желания углубления и изучения.

----------

Сергей Ч (19.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

Я не считаю, что Тхеравада - это для детей. Но с какого то момента аутентичность сутр перестала меня интересовать и Нагарджуна в моей душе нашел небывалый отклик. До какого то момента я не мог обратить на него внимание по какой-то причине. Естественно на базе Тхеравадинских текстов и ПК. И перестал интересовать спор тхеравада-махаяна.

----------

Won Soeng (19.01.2015), Кайто Накамура (30.09.2015), Крымский (18.02.2015), Нико (20.01.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Некоторые (не все!) тибетские традиции заложили внутренние основы для критики хинаяны, переведя ее в критику конкретных школ, а не ошибочных взглядов учеников. Хотя, скорее всего, это лишь следствие практики диспутов и сказать, что подобные утверждения имеют иное, чем учебно-дискуссионное значение - затруднительно. Но тибетцы вправе считать так, как их учат и опираться на то, что их учение высшее и правильное. Таков метод, чем бы он ни был обусловлен. За рамками же этих школ можно спокойно игнорировать подобные убеждения, не принимая их на счет конкретных учений, традиций и наставлений. То есть, фактически - не вступать во внутришкольный диспуты с позиций других, самостоятельных и целостных традиций. Это задача последователей этих традиций - исследовать современное состояние других учений и сопоставлять его с тем, которое приведено в трактатах как оспариваемое или несовершенное, подлежащее совершенствованию.

----------


## Aion

> Это типичный махаянский "аргумент", в защиту аутентичности поздних концепций, приписываемых Будде.Также как и история с сокрытием махаянских сутр до поры до времени, призванная разрешить вопрос их происхождния.
> По этому поводу хорошо сказал Е.А. Торчинов


Дык, и без Торчинова понятно, что с тхеравадинской точки зрения весь нетхеравадинский буддизм - поздние концепции, приписываемые Будде.  :Smilie:

----------

Vidyadhara (19.01.2015), Нико (20.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

Выбрасывать какой-либо инструментарий только потому, что он не входит в какую либо традицию неразумно. Мне тем проще т.к. у меня традиции нет.
А критика есть именно философских подходов и ничего обидного в ней нет, хотя там и присутствует некая нумерация Дхармачакры.

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

*Тему про Атман надо слить с новой темой о Душе.*

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Немного откровенности, почти интимного характера. На мой взгляд традиции дзен и тхеравады близки очень и очень совместимы. Внимание и усердие - эти два могут стать основой для всего восьмеричного пути. Сложные философские концепции чужды и дзен и тхераваде. Я не удивлюсь взаимным пострижениям и благодаря этому определенному взаимному признанию, хотя, конечно же, это не будет ортодоксально приемлемо. Но я испытываю чрезвычайно глубокое уважение и почтение к последователям и учителям Тхеравады и к суттам палийского канона. Это почтение основано на желании глубоко знакомиться и исследовать эту традицию.


не совсем понятно про "не будет ортодоксально приемлемо"...

Насколько я понимаю, в Тхераваде, если мирянин практикует, то он практикует, а если нет то нет .. независимо от любых других традиций, вопросы ортодоксальности это как бы не наше дело

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> На мой взгляд традиции дзен и тхеравады близки очень и очень совместимы.


Не буду выступать от имени дзена, но насколько я знаю, в каком-то плане он совместим вообще со всем что только есть, и что только можно придумать  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

По поводу существования бога я спрашивал  у монахов иволгинского дацана,ответ был такой - буддизм не отрицает бога,но  бог не первопричина всего.Т.е. Бог есть,но Очень рекомендую почитать описание бога у христианских исихастов!!!!!!!!! Есть о чем подумать и что сравнить!  Также могу привести вам утверждение ламы- Все существует само в себе,но зависимо друг от друга.

----------


## Юань Дин

> По поводу существования бога я спрашивал  у монахов иволгинского дацана,ответ был такой - буддизм не отрицает бога,но  бог не первопричина всего.Т.е. Бог есть


Наверное, они имели ввиду не Бога как первопричину всего, а богов, которые населяют мир богов (в буддийской мифологии). А если говорили про Бога (именно Бога авраамических религий), то дали понять, что буддизм не занимается этой проблематикой. У него более узкая сфера интересов (сознание живого существа). Как то так.

В феноменологии, вроде как пишут, что мы можем точно говорить только о существовании направленного потока мышления, ибо мы мыслим; но не о существовании интентора, который мыслит (ибо он как бы трансцендентен и мы о нем ничего не знаем в своем опыте). Это Декарт говорил, что сogito ergo sum. Как же он ошибался! Где эти доказательства того, что "Я" существует. Осознается акт мышления как таковой, но не "Я", которое дало толчок этому акту. Само "Я" остается трансцендентным для осознающей себя мысли (см. Гуссерля).

Мы сомневаемся в объекте (мире, на который направлена мысль), сомневаемся в субъекте (интенторе мышления), но одно знаем наверняка - есть мысль, т.к. она себя осознает. Кажется, у Гуссерля так. Так вот, и далее мы работаем с мышлением. А объект и субъект выносим за скобки (эпохе).

Так вот, имхо, Бог в буддизме вне предмета рассуждений (это самое эпохе), потому что наверняка мы можем говорить только о процессе мышления, о сознании. Чем буддизм, собственно, и занимается (и более ничем).

Кстати, зря иногда говорят, что человек только в буддизме представлен как процесс. В феноменологии, как видим, человек - это тоже процесс, процесс мышления. Только в существовании процесса мышления мы можем быть уверены.

----------

Кемосабе (19.02.2015), Фил (19.02.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Наверное, они имели ввиду не Бога как первопричину всего, а богов, которые населяют мир богов (в буддийской мифологии). А если говорили про Бога (именно Бога авраамических религий), то дали понять, что буддизм не занимается этой проблематикой. У него более узкая сфера интересов (сознание живого существа). Как то так.


Так постили тут высказывание Будды о Брахме, что де он реально создал- всё- только это и помнит и считает себя первопричиной всего, и что только Будда может видеть- что это заблуждение.

----------


## Юань Дин

Единый поток мышления иногда создает иллюзорные объекты и иллюзорные субъекты. Создает мир. Создает Эго, которое отождествляет с тем трансцендентным интентором, о котором писал выше. Настоящий мир и настоящий интентор мышления не познаваемы, и есть ли они или их нет - мы не знаем и никогда не узнаем. Есть ли Бог? Может есть, может нет. В любом случае поток мышления создает не того Бога, который за пределами мысли (и есть ли он вообще), а иллюзию Бога - и работает далее с этой иллюзией. 

В Евангелии сказано "Бога не видел никто никогда". Возможно, исихасты, видящие нетварный свет в результате правильной (в рамках традиции) практики, видят даже не косвенные намеки на существование этого трансцендентного Бога, а некоторые эффекты, возникающие в потоке сознания.

Мы не можем познать Бога, но можем работать только с иллюзией Бога, с нашим заблуждением относительно его. Брахма - тоже не Тот самый трансцендентный Бог, а построенная потоком сознания иллюзорная модель Бога-Творца. Потому и верящий в эту модель пребывает в заблуждении.

Только Будда может уловить это вечно ускользающее вот-бытие, этот dasein, который здесь-и-сейчас и вечно ускользает, стоит только о нем помыслить, т.к. мысль сразу начинает конструировать мир объектов и субъекта (Эго). Будда видит "с той колокольни", что dasein - это не те иллюзорные конструкты, которые создает мышление.

Поток мышления создал иллюзию "Брахма", которая сотворила (а на самом деле этот поток мышления сотворил) иллюзорный мир. Может, Брахма и существует, но нам это не дано знать в нашем опыте. А тот "Брахма", которого мы сконструировали, иллюзорен. И веря в него, мы находимся в заблуждении.

----------

Кемосабе (19.02.2015), Фил (19.02.2015)

----------


## Юань Дин

И наша задача - найти себя, осознать себя как поток непостоянного, вечно меняющегося чистого сознания, перестать отождествлять себя с конструируемым этим потоком иллюзорным Эго, которое постоянно и испытывает неудовлетворенность. Тогда прекратится дукха (неудовлетворенность).

Наверное, начать человеку с западным складом ума лучше не с буддизма, а с феноменологии Гуссерля. Эта рубашка, наверное, ближе к телу (оперирует привычными для европейца понятиями). Затем перейти к апофатике. И т.д. То есть, действовать в привычном для нас понятийном аппарате и привычными средствами. Все-таки путь Востока к ЭТОЙ ЖЕ цели познания истинного положения - это путь людей "другой (относительно нас) планеты": мы на этом пути только заблудимся на лесных тропинках (см. Holzwege - лесные тропинки, не ведущие никуда, Хайдеггера, которые водят-водят туда-сюда по лесу и не имеют строго определенного направления, сеть пересекающихся дорожек без направления, по которым гуляют, блуждают, но не направляются к цели), потеряем время и силы. Хотя бы из-за отсутствия адекватных переводов.

----------

Кемосабе (19.02.2015), Фил (19.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

Юань Дин,  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  !

----------

Юань Дин (19.02.2015)

----------


## Юань Дин

Впервые открыл для себя феноменологию Гуссерля года четыре назад совершенно случайно. Дали посмотреть документальный фильм "Into Great Silence" (переводят как "Великое безмолвие") - 3 часа о жизни картезианских монахов (французские Альпы) без голоса, без эффектов. В молчании все три часа. 

Потряс подвиг этих людей, посвятивших эту жизнь безмолвному поиску себя. После просмотра решил узнать о них побольше. Ну, и в Интернете на слово "картезианские" нашех их - "Картезианские медитации" Гуссерля из проекта "Философские технологии". А затем, через год, увидел эту книгу в Новосибирске, будучи в командировке. И сразу же купил. Коллеги купили по детективу или фантастике, а я помню, как с этими "Размышлениями" летел на радостях скорее в гостиницу, чтобы прочесть.

Открыл для себя замечательное направление мысли, так сказать, "буддизм Запада", который ближе к нашему менталитету, чем буддизм Востока. Читаешь и чувствуешь себя в своей тарелке, не в чужой. Для меня это открытие стало как открытие Америки Колумбом. Раньше я ничего не знал о таком направлении мысли (в учебниках по философии всегда пропускал как скучное и не понятное (потому что технарь и это не моя специальность); но годы идут и с ними приходит наше понимание (конечно же при условии, что мы регулярно тренируем свой мозг в этом направлении)).

Хоть и западное ближе, но всё равно есть проблема понимания россиянами западной философии. Даже, если здесь проблема в интерпретациях (например, наше славянское непонимание разницы "Бытия" и "Сущего" - Бог в Ветхом Завете говорит "Я есть", а мы сразу добавляем в переводе "... сущий"; непонимание "Ничто", приписывание ему свойств сущего ("Ничто - это...", а далее идет перечисление каких-либо свойств сущего)), то чего уж говорить о понимании азиатских философских текстов.

----------

Кемосабе (19.02.2015), Фил (19.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

Лев Шестов был другом Гуссерля и Хайдеггера.
Что удивительно, на сайте "Православный мп3 архив" есть его аудиокнига!
Мой любимый "Апофеоз беспочвенности".
А также еще есть небольшие лекции по Шестову.
http://staroe.predanie.ru/audio/audi...espochvennosti

----------

Юань Дин (19.02.2015)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Лев Шестов был другом Гуссерля и Хайдеггера.
> Что удивительно, на сайте "Православный мп3 архив" есть его аудиокнига!
> Мой любимый "Апофеоз беспочвенности".
> А также еще есть небольшие лекции по Шестову.
> http://staroe.predanie.ru/audio/audi...espochvennosti


Спасибо. Надо почитать. Кстати, вчера в городской библиотеке видел его книгу. Как раз про эту самую беспочвенность. Пойду в след. раз туда - возьму. На предании.ру всё как то мимо пролистывал. Надо будет глянуть.

----------

Фил (19.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Спасибо. Надо почитать. Кстати, вчера в городской библиотеке видел его книгу. Как раз про эту самую беспочвенность. Пойду в след. раз туда - возьму. На предании.ру всё как то мимо пролистывал. Надо будет глянуть.


Это знак!  :Smilie:

----------

Юань Дин (19.02.2015)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Единый поток мышления иногда создает иллюзорные объекты и иллюзорные субъекты. Создает мир. Создает Эго, которое отождествляет с тем трансцендентным интентором, о котором писал выше. Настоящий мир и настоящий интентор мышления не познаваемы, и есть ли они или их нет - мы не знаем и никогда не узнаем. Есть ли Бог? Может есть, может нет. В любом случае поток мышления создает не того Бога, который за пределами мысли (и есть ли он вообще), а иллюзию Бога - и работает далее с этой иллюзией. 
> 
> В Евангелии сказано "Бога не видел никто никогда". Возможно, исихасты, видящие нетварный свет в результате правильной (в рамках традиции) практики, видят даже не косвенные намеки на существование этого трансцендентного Бога, а некоторые эффекты, возникающие в потоке сознания.
> 
> Мы не можем познать Бога, но можем работать только с иллюзией Бога, с нашим заблуждением относительно его. Брахма - тоже не Тот самый трансцендентный Бог, а построенная потоком сознания иллюзорная модель Бога-Творца. Потому и верящий в эту модель пребывает в заблуждении.
> 
> Только Будда может уловить это вечно ускользающее вот-бытие, этот dasein, который здесь-и-сейчас и вечно ускользает, стоит только о нем помыслить, т.к. мысль сразу начинает конструировать мир объектов и субъекта (Эго). Будда видит "с той колокольни", что dasein - это не те иллюзорные конструкты, которые создает мышление.
> 
> Поток мышления создал иллюзию "Брахма", которая сотворила (а на самом деле этот поток мышления сотворил) иллюзорный мир. Может, Брахма и существует, но нам это не дано знать в нашем опыте. А тот "Брахма", которого мы сконструировали, иллюзорен. И веря в него, мы находимся в заблуждении.


Это все вопрос вашей веры.....так Вам удобно жить.я вот не верю,что только Будда несёт истину и мне тоже так удобно и комфортно,каждому свое! Мне вот нравиться другой стиль учения и обучения.)

----------


## Рэлпей

> Здравствуйте, При изучении литературы о буддизме возник вопрос. Неужеле буддизм не признает Атман и Бога. А что тогда учение говорит о том, что будет после физической смерти? Пока не нашел ответ на этот вопрос. Или все таки есть направления в буддизме которое признает, что есть Атман и Бог? С Уважением, Андрей.


В Дхарме нет ни бога, ни бога творца, ни ключевой авраамитской фигуры (Саваофа, золотого тельца, Иеговы и пр), также и Брахма не является ключевой персоной, так как важнее карма. Так что мимо, нет важности, нет и бога. Так что это своего рода атеистическое учение, а не религия. 
Атман - это душа, у буддистов есть такой термин как непостоянство, делимость, исчезновение. Душа и понятие души противоречиво и полно спекуляций. Что касается вообще темы души и бога, то есть 64 ложных теории объясненных буддой в сутре великой сети. Подобные темы обманчивы, полны философских спекуляций, заблуждений и не имеют ничего общего с действительностью, то есть с нашей жизнью.

----------

